# I guess I am flying some birds on the Bieche system.



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

I have had 12 pair of breeders in my garage and on lights and heat. The breeding is going great now with about 20 young and with my outside lofts a round of 40+ coming soon. I was having problems getting them started in my garage so I turned my lights up to 20 hours a day on the breeders. Well I leave the yb's in there until they can fly and are doing well on their own and then I move them outside. My first round is totally out of my garage and in the loft outside and are moulting like crazy. I did not think this would happen without more time on lights but I was wroung. They are body mounting big time. So, I guess some of my birds will be on the Bieche system this year. On his system you keep them on lights longer than I have and they are on 24 hours a day but I guess I must have done enough to make the same thing happen.


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

I've heard the Bieche system works quite well, but I'm not really sure how it actually works. Can someone enlighten me/the rest of us?!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Kal-El said:


> I've heard the Bieche system works quite well, but I'm not really sure how it actually works. Can someone enlighten me/the rest of us?!



I never heard it referred to as the "Bieche" system, I always just thought it was the "Light" system. I suppose it became his sytem after putting it on a video and selling the tape ?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> I never heard it referred to as the "Bieche" system, I always just thought it was the "Light" system. I suppose it became his sytem after putting it on a video and selling the tape ?


Yea, pretty much. He was in Atlanta a few years ago giving a seminar on "his" system......about half way through, I got up and walked out. BORING......for about 45 minutes he didn't tell us anything that wasn't already written down and/or on a video somewhere except that he left the lights on 24 hours a day.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

I never researched the light system before but have read about the Bieche system. It is mostly the same huh? I wounder if my birds will go completly threw the body molt?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

So basically what you've done was raised the babies on lights but then put them in the YB loft without lights?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Lovebirds said:


> Yea, pretty much. He was in Atlanta a few years ago giving a seminar on "his" system......about half way through, I got up and walked out. BORING......for about 45 minutes he didn't tell us anything that wasn't already written down and/or on a video somewhere except that he left the lights on 24 hours a day.


Gee....perhaps I should put together some of my ideas, half baked and other wise, and go on a road tour selling my own DVD*..."The Smith Method*"...it will be my own personal methods (stolen over the years from hundreds of articles, etc.) Boy...perhaps I could make a killing !!!

Maybe even make a series, a DVD of the month club, etc. Perhaps a subscription newsletter service, a "Ask the Pro" phone service at $4.99 a minute....and boy, here I have been simply giving all my stuff away !....


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I just found this on another forum where they were talking about this "Beiche" system.........I guess by not listening to the WHOLE seminar, I missed some stuff? 

_A quick tutorial on the 'Bieche' system.... 
You need to tweak some things, like the date you start, according to your own area and when your races start. We bred in Jan in '07 but it turned out that we had lots of time and could have waited longer before starting. 

Breed early and train early. 
- Put breeders together early with 24 hours of 'day'light. 
- Also 24 hours of light after weaning. 
- 2 weeks later, feed once-a-day. 
- Get YBs to route as soon as possible. 

Training- Part 1 
- 1 to 5 miles for 2 weeks only. 
- 4 days after training starts, cut 9th and 10 flights. 
-Lock-up YB team for the month. Lights go to 13 hours. 
-10 days after cutting, pull the 9th and 10th flights and the middle tail feathers. 

Training Part- 2 
- After the lock-down month switch over to feeding twice-a-day. 
- 5 to 6 weeks before the 1st race, train down the line-of-flight only. 
- loft fly 1 hr. morning and 1 hr. night. 

During the Racing Season 
- Win. _


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

what is the line of flight?


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> I never heard it referred to as the "Bieche" system, I always just thought it was the "Light" system. I suppose it became his sytem after putting it on a video and selling the tape ?


i did not think it was called that?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> what is the line of flight?


If you draw a line from the race station (first one) to your loft, that is "supposedly" your line of flight. It's the most direct line that your birds take to get home. I'm not sold on it myself.......but, whatever. 
Actually, it depends on WHERE your loft is, in correlation with the other lofts. For instance, my "line of flight" begins upon exiting the basket at the race station, where as everyone elses "line of flight" is about the same all the way home. If I think for one minute that my 12 birds are going to come out of the basket and take one "line" while the other 300 birds take another "line"......well, I'm just fooling myself. LOL
Lots of birds have to make mistakes for my birds to be at the top of the sheet OR win.........it happens occasionally.....


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

His system is not just the light system its a combination of both the light and the dark system.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

windyflat said:


> His system is not just the light system its a combination of both the light and the dark system.



I don't think you darken them on his system, right? I know he says it is a combination but I really don't see that. It is a different system then I have read about before. I think alot of the stuff was done before but maybe just not together and called a system.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

I think the lighting change from his loft to the young bird loft was a mistake. if you extend your breeders lighting, you had best leave the young under the same length of day. at 24 hours a day of lighting(something i never suggest,) but have done.(hard learning) and cutting the light down to even 16 hours can force the moult. At 12 i almost gaurantee it. The young birds are still developing, and that would make them use energy they need to develop properly. What he is talking about is not the lightening system that i remember, all he did was "force" his young birds to moult early,and that would be very stressfull on them. PLUS it is possible, since the days are growing longer, they could go in to another moult mid season. JMHO Dave


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

Your supposed to keep the YB's on 24hrs of light until may i think then you put them on natural light to kick in the body molt. The difference in the hrs of daylight seems to trigger the body molt. I'm pretty sure he cuts the 9th-10th flight at this time and also pulls some of tail then locks them in for a month to molt. A few folks not far from us in Canada tried it and flew very well on it the last two years.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes, Ohio. What you have going on there is the Ohiogsp system. The Bieche system is a combination of the dark and light systems done in a procise way. If you are not following his system to a T you are not doing the Bieche system.

The extra light puts them into a wing moult and the 9th & 10th flights are cut. Then at a procise time they are put into the dark wich causes them to go in to a body moult. If this is done right your birds should start the races having already completed both the wing and body moults. The birds must then be kept onto the light to keep then from starting another moult as the fall season nears and the natural light fades.

Good luck with the Ohiogsp system. Who knows, maybe in a few years we'll all be flying that new Ohiogsp system!!!!


Ace


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

It sounds pretty complexed! I think the Dark System is less cost effective than the Light System.  

Last year, I flew the Natural System, but cut the 7-10 flights and the middle 4 tail feathers. I pulled them after 10 days. The birds didn't drop their flights, but did start to lose their body feathers 3/4 through the racing season. This year, it's the Dark System!


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

*Moultng*

First OFF a cut feather will not Moult untill the Bird goes thru a FULL Moult, anyone says that it will, KNOWS nothing about the thyroid gland of any bird.
If you are silly as to put your birds thru such an early Moult you are asking for problems. OH, yes it might win a race or two, but the bird will be most likely messed up for, AT LEAST, A year, if not it's life. JMHO, Dave


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

ohiogsp said:


> I have had 12 pair of breeders in my garage and on lights and heat. The breeding is going great now with about 20 young and with my outside lofts a round of 40+ coming soon. I was having problems getting them started in my garage so I turned my lights up to 20 hours a day on the breeders. Well I leave the yb's in there until they can fly and are doing well on their own and then I move them outside. My first round is totally out of my garage and in the loft outside and are moulting like crazy. I did not think this would happen without more time on lights but I was wroung. They are body mounting big time. So, I guess some of my birds will be on the Bieche system this year. On his system you keep them on lights longer than I have and they are on 24 hours a day but I guess I must have done enough to make the same thing happen.


 I think you have most likely messed up your chances for a good season. I do not want to be rude, but that sounds like the worst case situation that i can think of. Yours truly, Carl


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Well, we will see won't we. Only half my birds will be on "my" system. The rest will be natural. On my system I am also training my birds out early, cutting flights, open loft and then single tossing or training from everywhere I go. I want to single toss alot this year and also play tug of war with some club mates here. That is where you and the other person meet between your lofts and let your birds go together. I also plan to have the healthest birds in our club (I think I got this covered). I am confident this wil be a good year one way or anouther.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

LUCKYT said:


> First OFF a cut feather will not Moult untill the Bird goes thru a FULL Moult, anyone says that it will, KNOWS nothing about the thyroid gland of any bird.
> If you are silly as to put your birds thru such an early Moult you are asking for problems. OH, yes it might win a race or two, but the bird will be most likely messed up for, AT LEAST, A year, if not it's life. JMHO, Dave


After you cut the feather you then have to pull it out 10 days later. This is to make sure the feather is dead as to not bleed then the new flights will grow back. It takes about a month or so. I will not do it to mine until they drop a flight. I am going to try to do one flight at a time so I can still train and open loft them during the process instead of shutting them down. I think shutting them down is asking for unhealthy birds.


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

Sorry, there s no system that works, that you must screw with the moult so much. JMHO!


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

OhioGSP, Do not worry about the early moult. Your birds will be fine provided you give them plenty of grit, clean water, and good quality feed. I "power moult" my birds every year and they are completely moulted out by the 3rd race. (All Flights as well) Your birds are not screwed up and I suspect you will have fully moulted birds that will perform much better during the "money races" that happen later in the year. No discrespect to those who flew 20-30 years ago but alot has changed in the sport and if you dont evolve you will be left behind. To give the advise of 30 years ago will not help the new flyer get to the top of the sheet today while everyone else is using the current systems that have PROVED to work better.
Ken


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Sorry, i am not that old. Lets try about ten. You ken have lots of experience and can handle it. Pulling any flights, to regrow might let you think you are doing better, but try NOT doing it, after having done it, and you will be amazed. This is just my opinion, and i mean no offense, could not your better performance be to your increased knowledge, and not your force moulting them? I know all about cutting feathers to let the blood back out, and then pulling them, i was doing it with show poultry, YES 20, or 30 years ago. Dave


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

I have tried different methods and yes this has been by far the most effective. Not just myself but the satellite loft also does this and the race results do not lie. I was not saying you were old or directing anything towards you. This is a simple statement that you need to seek out the advise of todays flyers and the methods that are "in date". Not to say some of the old timers "tricks" dont still work as I have gleened alot from "old timers" A power moult is one of the most effective ways to give your birds an advantage on the longer races. You will forfeit the shorter races early on but I feel it is a great trade off.
Ken


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Ok, well my birds are beautiful and look like old birds. The ones that are on my system anyway. I turned the lights on them after the longest day of the year and started extending the light period. I am keeping it consistant now at about 16 hours a day. They all look great even the younger ones. Here where I live most peoples birds are now starting the moult. I don't have many from my first round that got the full effects on this system but I have been flying 3 that got it. We have had 3 sprint races and they have been my first birds back twice and been in the top 3 back every race. I can't wait to get to some longer races cause these birds are distance birds not sprint birds.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Last year,because of the price of gas @ $4.00 a gallon,I trained south of my loft,instead of WSW(line of flight) of my loft....I saved alot of money in training,and my YB`s had a very good series..I even won $600 for a 2nd place in one Auction race,training OFF the line of flight...So this year,I`m training SOUTH again also......Alamo


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

I know this in an old threed but I am wondering how Ohio's system worked.


----------

